# how to make a shifter smaller



## aznpride65o (May 25, 2006)

i want to know how to make the shifter from like 5 inches to like 2-3 inches tall i dont like the fact that it is so tall to shift i want to shorten it do i get a new linkage or what and is it the same as a short shift kit


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

That's nothing like a short-shifter kit...and it's also not a good idea for the trans. The shifter is that tall because of the leverage you get now when you shift. Remember levers and pulleys from 5th grade? A short shifter kit refers to the "throw" or the distance between gears. A typical short shifter will reduce the throw by around 40% or more. Now through all technicalities, making the shifter physically shorter will "shorten" the throw, but that's just because you're putting the knob (and obviously your hand) closer to the fulcrum (pivoting point of the lever). As stated though, this is not a good idea for the transmission itself...it's asking for many a mis-shift and grinding gears.

Also...if you spend the money and get a B&M short shifter...the height of the shifter will be the same as stock, however the throw will be reduced DRAMATICALLY (45% so take how far your shift is from 1st to 2nd...and cut it almost in half), and the amount the throw is reduced will make you not care about how tall the shifter is anymore...

Lastly...I personally like the shifter where it is in height...it's actually very easy to switch between shifting and steering on a road course or something of the sorts...a shorter shifter would mean you would have to have your hand off the wheel for a longer period of time for a shift... and if you're trying to downshift coming into a corner, sometimes a coupe seconds shift time can change the entire corner... 

So all-in-all do me a favor...don't cut the shifter (which would be the only way...and it actually wouldn't work because if you take the shift boot off you see the shifter gets rather thick below the threads for the shift knob). Worrying about how high the shifter is, is something civic drivers do....


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

you want a good shift knob also not the ones that get slippery when wet. so your hand doesnt slip off it in hard shifting.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

^TRUTH! Good work haha. I always forget something.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

thank you 240 for your kindness.


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

No prob **takes a bow** lol. I thought I was going to be the only one to contribute to this thread.


----------



## captnrollabladz (Oct 27, 2006)

well after that novel you sorta killed my need for a shorter shift.. lol


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

That was the idea...in all reality the shifter isn't that tall in the 240SX...you wanna see a tall shifter...look in an altima... again though...worrying about height is for civic drivers...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah just get the b&m shifter. i think megan racing just made a new type of short shifter that is very similar to the b&m Shifter. half the price almost.


----------



## captnrollabladz (Oct 27, 2006)

i drove an altima for 2 years... let me tell you it felt as if i was shifting an elefeants hoohoo.... the smaller shifter dosent do much for me any way... why worry about a shorter throw when your clutch is the same size?!?


----------

